# Coloring wood for Scout Arrow of Light Candle Holder.



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

Greetings,

I have a question regard coloring wood so that the grain stays visible but the color is fairly bright.

I have been asked to make a new Arrow of Light candle holder for my sons cub scout group. I have several ideas I plan to propose to the council next week. One of which is a design where I want to laminate a curve which the candle holders will be attached. The curve and holders form a sun like shape with rays of light emanating outward.

I would like these parts to be a golden yellow. The would be a soft maple, ash or similar light colored wood.

Others parts of the project would be royal blue similar to the US Navy Blue Angles blue.

Any ideas on how to stain or dye the wood?

Chris


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Aniline toymaker dyes. Highland Hardware sells them. Wouldn't recommend maple, everything washes out the grain, except a clear finish. Ash would work well.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

TenonTim,

Thanks, just what I was looking for!

Chris


----------

